# Pulling out or missing?



## dcg1026 (Feb 8, 2007)

I am very new to trapping and have learned most of what I do from this site. Our season opened here in Georgia last week end. I ran 15 traps mostly trying to target k9s and bobcat. I did set a few **** traps.

Out of all traps I ended up with one ****, 3 possums and 4 traps that were sprung. My question is, how do I tell if whatever sprung my traps are pulling out or if the traps are missing. If they are missing what would I be doing wrong settng them. I did all dirt hole sets and cubby sets.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------

